# Bubbles



## frogeye (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all just wanted to ask a question: 

i new betta Red is making bubbles (but only a few) not like a bubble nest, just around the edges of his bowl.... and i remember reading that this wasn't a good thing but cause remember what ... can anyone help out please. 

he is in a 12 litre (3 gallon) without a fiter ... but i change out 2 litres every 2 days ... i don't have a heater as his water is currently 22 deg C ... he looks happier than he was in the LFS in a 500ml bowl...

but i can't remember what the few bubbles were telling me ... any ideas ?? 

many thanks 
:betta:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you know what your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are? And you are using dechlorinated water for water changes?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some boys will only blow a few bubbles.Not all are good carpenters.

It could however,be because a protein film on the surface.You can remove that by dropping a paper towel on the surface and picking it up.Or get some live floating plants.

Whats his temp,does he have any live plants?He should still have a filter,or he should be getting 100% changes once a week.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 3gallon bowl for my betta with a small filter he does the same thing just a few bubbles around the outside. i also have floating plants in it but no heater.. Our Apartment is a heat box.. if it gets any hotter in the summer ill have to remove the heaters from my tropical tanks lol. anyway i change about a gallon out a week on the 3 gallon.


----------



## frogeye (Nov 16, 2011)

ooo no Red is took a turn for the worse last night ... stopped eating (he has yummy live mosquitoe lavae) and this morning he is just lying on the gravel. 

so i have to bunk work and go get some drops for him ... only had him 4 days ... not looking good 

and to ask the Q's ... yes declorinated water going in his bowl and yes he has a live plant .... 

:betta:


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

have you tried using pea treats? theres a section in the betta forum titled, " for those of you who never owned a betta.." that is full of awsome info that might help you out as well as a very detailed description on how to prepare pea treats for your betta


----------



## frogeye (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks for everything guys ... but little Red has passed away ... hubby just let me know .... think i will try agian ... but not yet !!
:betta:


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

awe sorry to hear it..


----------

